# Over night free parking



## Woodenstuds (Sep 4, 2019)

Does anyone know of free over night parking at Crantock or Holywell bay south of Newquay doing a west coast trip and it looks like most car parks are nor campervan and Motorhome friendly cheers .


----------



## witzend (Sep 4, 2019)

Woodenstuds said:


> Does anyone know of free over night parking at Crantock or Holywell bay south of Newquay doing a west coast trip and it looks like most car parks are nor campervan and Motorhome friendly cheers .



All of Cornwall Council Carparks are anti motorhome Newquay is north coast


----------



## Woodenstuds (Sep 4, 2019)

witzend said:


> All of Cornwall Council Carparks are anti motorhome Newquay is north coast



Ok cheers probs have to find a cheap site or wild camp further inland ..


----------



## 2cv (Sep 4, 2019)

There’s a couple of places on the poi map at the top of the page, one night on a campsite would be more than the cost of joining.


----------



## Woodenstuds (Sep 4, 2019)

will do found a couple of good spots cheers ..


----------



## 2cv (Sep 5, 2019)

Woodenstuds said:


> will do found a couple of good spots cheers ..



Welcome as a full member. Now that you are full if you hit settings at the top of the page then edit profile, at the bottom of that page is an option to turn off adverts. This makes the forum much more pleasant to use.


----------

